# مكونات خلطه الخرسانه



## kh_sa8 (27 يوليو 2009)

[FONT=&quot]تعالو بينا نعرف تركيب خلطه خرسانيه [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]احنا عارفين ان كثافه الخرسانه المسلحه 2.5 طن / متر المكعب [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولو فرضنا وزن الحديد في المتر المكعب 100 كجم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و ان [/FONT]w/c ratio [FONT=&quot] = 0.5 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نحسب باقي الاوزان ازاي ؟؟؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اولا نشوف كميه الاسمنت المستخدمه كام ولنفرض 350 كجم اسمنت [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] 1 ـ وزن المياه = [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 350 * 0.5 = 175 لتر [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2 ـ 175 كجم (مياه) + 350 كجم اسمنت + 100 كجم حديد = 625 كجم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 3 ـ 2500كجم وزن المتر المكعب ــــ 625 كجم = 1875 كجم وده وزن الركام .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]4 ـ 3/1 : 3/2 رمل : حصي [/FONT]​ 5- [FONT=&quot]اذا وزن الرمل 3/1 [/FONT]* [FONT=&quot] 1875 = 625 كجم رمل [/FONT]​ 6-[FONT=&quot] وزن الحصي 1875 ــ 625 = 1250 كجم حصي [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الاوزان دي مش ثابته طبعا عارفين انها بتختلف باختلاف كميه الاسمنت و [/FONT]ratio w/c​ [FONT=&quot] طب ولو انا فموقع مش في محطه خلط هتحسب بلاوزان وعندي مثلا (خرسانه ديكور مترين ولا حاجه بسيطه مش مستدعيه اني احجز خرسانه جاهزه او في بعض الاماكن بيعملو هما الخرسانه ) اعمل ايه ؟؟؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اقلك خد النسب دي هتنفعك جدا [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]0.4 متر مكعب رمل : 0.8 متر مكعب حصي : نسبه الاسمنت فلخطه [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لنفرض اني شغال خرسانه 400 كجم /متر المكعب يعني 35 ن/مم2[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بقيت النسب كلتالي 0.4 م3 رمل : 0.8 م3 حصي : 400 كجم اسمنت [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]====== 0.4 م3 رمل : 0.8 م3 حصي : 8 كيس اسمنت [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اقسم النسب دي علي 8 علشان تنسبها للكيس الواحد من الاسمنت وعاده اغلب الخلاطات بتشتغل بكيس اسمنت / قلبه الواحده [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]===== 0.05 م3 رمل : 0.1 م3 حصي : 1 كيس اسمنت [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]خلي النجار في الموقع يعمل [/FONT]box[FONT=&quot] حجمه 0.1 م3 لو حبينا نعملو بسرعه 1 م * 1 م * 10 سم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]املا ال [/FONT]box[FONT=&quot] حصي تعرف كام عربونه او مقطف او الحاجه الي انتا شغال بيها الي تضيفها من الحصي + 2/1 رمل [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] لشكاره الاسمنت[/FONT]​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرالك عن المعلومات الفنية وجزيت كل خير عما قدمت


----------



## hadeiy (28 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Glory11 (28 يوليو 2009)

معلومه رائعه .. جزاك الله خير


----------



## kh_sa8 (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي دعائكم 
ربنا يكرمنا جميعا بلجنه


----------



## SALAR2005 (28 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## maan dayoub (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لكم لقبولي في المنتدى


----------



## maan dayoub (12 سبتمبر 2009)

أوافق على ما تم ذكره


----------



## محمد ودالدار (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووور علي المعلومة


----------



## sergeo_m (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الطريقة المبسطة دي


----------



## احمد النجفي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك نطلب المزيد من التالق والازدهار


----------



## محمد حامد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عاشق السهر (6 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات رائعه وقيمه تسلموا


----------



## العفو منك إلهى (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (6 أكتوبر 2009)

حلووووووووووووووووة يا بشمهندس


----------



## ممدوح قلشى (2 أكتوبر 2013)

جزام الله خيرا.... فعلا كنت محتاجا لمعرفة هذه المعلومة.....


----------



## سيد الصباغ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

معلومة بسيطة و حلوة


----------

